# Help! How do I use a Little Star Sling!



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Help!!

I just got this sling in a trade but I don't know how to use it. I checked the website but it didn't have clear instructions! I think I'm really going to like this, once I figure it out!

Thanks!


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

what the web site so i know what kinda sling it is???


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Ooops! www.starslings.com


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

www.newnativebaby.com, check out their instructions:

http://www.newnativebaby.com/instructions.html

susie


----------

